# Teaching Focused Heeling



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I have begun to realize I need to back up my training. Because my dog has such awesome static focus, I progressed too fast teaching turns etc.
So I am just going to work on 20-30 paces of straight focused heeling and forget the rest until we get that down.
My question is: How long did it take all of you to get that focus for 20 - 30 paces?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Depends on the dog. Barker the Elder 2 came with focus - really. At 9 weeks she had focus. Barker the Younger 2 suddenly wised up at about 2 yo. So. Depends on the dog. BTY2 - I had times where I thought we would never be able to do an off lead heel, never. [We do, she does, it's good. She's 2 yrs 6 weeks]


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

It'll vary depending on the dog, your training methods, intensity of training, frequency of training, etc. etc. I'm actually training focused heeling right now, too. Healing off-leash, turns, backing up, etc. is down solid, but looking at me while walking forward is a work in progress... with progress being made!


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

So I am gathering, it is easier for some than others? I know my mellow male would never do anything resembling focused heeling. But he is strictly a very mellow companion, not anywhere near an OB dog. She, on the other hand, is always very focused and biddable. Not high drive, but nice and adequate and likes to work.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe you did do this, but think about adding the distractions with the static focus and then concentrate on that first step. You might also try getting sharp left and right pivots with focus before you go into more steps and turns.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Reward Reward Reward


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Finn had his 1st adv. obedience class last week.
One of the staff members was there with her all black GSD.

She was walking quickly around the room with her dog off leash and at a heel.
He didn't take his eyes of her face.
There were tons of distractions because the rest of the dogs were heeling on-leash in different directions around the room.

I saw that she had a piece of cloth torn in to strips tucked under her right armpit.
I never saw her use it for anything though.
But that dog's focus was amazing. 
She is an apprentice to Finn's trainer.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My puppy focuses on me already when he's not busy destroying things. Is there a video on how to teach this? He needs a lot to do.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Rag under the arm - good thing to mention. Toy under the arm (that's what they make arm pits for) whatever the dog loves ... reward when you get that focus. Fortunately BTY2 loves food as well as her toys, the tug whatever. I spent many months getting a heel with kibble (yes she will work for kibble!), then switched to a toy (the ball, the tug) under the arm. She's easy to motivate once she gets it.
[It's been a crazy path]


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

gsdluvr said:


> I have begun to realize I need to back up my training. Because my dog has such awesome static focus, I progressed too fast teaching turns etc.
> So I am just going to work on 20-30 paces of straight focused heeling and forget the rest until we get that down.
> My question is: How long did it take all of you to get that focus for 20 - 30 paces?


There's a post to which Moriah responded 3 days ago about focus while on a leash. You are way ahead of me on this training but the context of what she is explaining and the last couple of paragraphs might help as she shares what she was told by the trainers that worked well for her. The post is titled "New member in Montana".


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks to all for your time and answers. I found out this morning I need to take things slower and more (way more) mindfully. She was doing a great job for way longer than usual because I was concentrating on rewarding and not just trying to go fast.

All I have to say to her is "Ready" and she swings into fuss position eye contact and all. So, I just concentrated a little more. Good short session, lots of play and praise.
I guess I'm the one with the "ADD"!!! :crazy::wild:


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

How old is your dog? I have a Mal with low prey drive (late bloomer, she turned on at 16 months), I did all of her foundation heeling work with luring.

Here is a video of her at 5.5 months

At 6.5 months

At 17 months

At 18 months, we are still working on turns (my problem really, I am just not coordinated, LOL). I think my dog was over a year old when I got her to 20-30 paces (using motivational methods only).


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

You guys look great! I like the way you lured and moved in short changes of direction! My girl is 13 months and a shepherd. We went through some Pano up until 2 months ago, so I couldn't do too much. I think I will incorporate more changes of direction to keep it interesting. I do use markers.
Thanks so much for your videos they were very helpful!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Most likely you can find something here:
Skills for Handling Your Reactive of Hyperactive Dog - YIN DVD

DVD rental find something that looks good and get a second opinion on it here!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

San said:


> How old is your dog? I have a Mal with low prey drive (late bloomer, she turned on at 16 months), I did all of her foundation heeling work with luring.
> 
> Here is a video of her at 5.5 months
> 
> ...


Very impressive! Makes me tempted to up my game with my next Boxer! 

But for now my goals are more modest ''just to help people keep there dogs from acting like fools."


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> Most likely you can find something here:
> Skills for Handling Your Reactive of Hyperactive Dog - YIN DVD
> 
> DVD rental find something that looks good and get a second opinion on it here!


thank you, but that is not the problem. In fact, it is just the reverse. We need to build drive and keep her from checking out.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

gsdluvr said:


> You guys look great! I like the way you lured and moved in short changes of direction! My girl is 13 months and a shepherd. We went through some Pano up until 2 months ago, so I couldn't do too much. I think I will incorporate more changes of direction to keep it interesting. I do use markers.
> Thanks so much for your videos they were very helpful!


You are welcome! This is my first time raising a puppy for sports (Mondioring) so I am always wondering if I am pushing too hard or not pushing enough :crazy: I finally just decided to go at her pace and kept it as fun for her as possible. If I do heeling only, I keep the training sessions really short (1-2 min), any longer, I add in other activities so it is not too monotonous. 

Take your time, focus on building drive and her eagerness for the exercise, teach her all the building blocks, when she matures and is ready to put all the pieces together one day, she will pleasantly surprise you, mine sure did


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> Very impressive! Makes me tempted to up my game with my next Boxer!
> 
> But for now my goals are more modest ''just to help people keep there dogs from acting like fools."


Thank you!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

gsdluvr said:


> thank you, but that is not the problem. In fact, it is just the reverse. We need to build drive and keep her from checking out.


Opps lost focus I just meant ... you can find videos that may help out at BowwowFlix. Meant to do this:

BowWowFlix.com: Dog DVD Rentals | Dog Training Dvd | Dog Dvds | Rent Dog Videos


To many tabs and browsers open .... :blush:


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

Without seeing the dog if you have not done more to get the pup to learn where its but is and how to move it you can have the dog lose focus if that is not clean. Also if you think the pup is ready for turns but not doing it right we can also do a little help i.e. patting the leg, while learning to communicate what is wanted.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for all your answers! We are making some awesome progress now with all your suggestions. Plus, I did a session with one of our finest trainers here. Nothing like having someone qualified see you and your dog work. :happyboogie::hammer::hammer:


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay! So we passed our BH. It was far from the pretty picture I was aiming for, but we passed... Hooray!

Now, to fix the lackluster heeling. I have a question. Since we have developed a level of ball drive, I can now use the ball for excitement, reward. I am going back to the basics of random rewarding. My question is: I am trying to grab my ball out of my right rear pocket, tease and continue heeling finally tugging or finishing with a throw. But the logistics of pulling it out fast enough and then hiding it is difficult. If I ask for focus and hold it in my left hand, a little in back and out of her sight, she would still know if it wasn't there during a trial. Any ideas?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

#1 Congrats on the BH! Our last one looked a lot better on the small camera screen than when I waw it on the computer...

#2 For rewarding with ball: Stick the ball under your arm pit. To reward, just move your arm and drop the ball. Quit making this so hard!!! 
(BTW throwing the ball is for the end when you want prolonged play - just drop it from your arm bit for reward and then play a bit right there before getting it back -- throw it and the dog is going to run out to get it and be nowhere near the position you want to resume.)


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I guess I needed to clarify myself. I don't actually throw the ball until the exercise is through. I am grabbing the ball from my right rear pocket and teasing, then putting it away and continuing with another fuss command. Just like little breaks, intermittent rewards to bring up drive. I thought dropping from your armpit would be too much of a lure and she would definitely know it wasn't there in a trial? That is way easier for sure!!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I would be thinking about fading out the ball under your arm at this point. I still do it once in a while for some fun, but I think its time for him to understand he has to heel without the crutch of that target. I would stick with what it sounds like your doing and not worry about getting the ball out fast, just maintain focus in a sit then bring the ball back over your left shoulder and drop it to him from there.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey Steve, I t is only in the past 2 months my dog has become ball driven. Everything was food mostly. So i am just beginning to use the ball for excitement. I have not been luring her with it until right now. Unfortunately, there are drive issues with her. So, we are probably way behind being weaned off the ball as a lure.


----------

